# My boer bottle babies. (Pic heavy)



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

I have a thread for just farm pictures and now this is just for my two special bottle babies. My friend gave them to me on my birthday (feb 1) and the one with the spot on her back is named B Bear Too and she was born on my birthday. The other smaller one is Amane (pronounced ah-ma-ho) it's Japanese and means sounds of heaven she was born the Monday before my birthday. Both are does and ABGA Registerable. Out of a buck who throws spots. B bear too has one spot on the top of her head. Pictures are from when I got them to just 5 minutes ago.  also included is a pic of their sire.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

THEY ARE THE CUTEST THINGS. Oh my word!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

love them!! they aren't a bit spoiled are they lol


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!! And no they aren't spoiled at all lol! Yeah right they are spoiled rotten. Worse than my dog. Lol and he is spoiled. 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Ill keep posting updated pictures as try come. 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

:dazed:Awww They are so beautiful. :kidred: I want them lol if they weren't your birthday present i would come and take them lol Just kidding.... And Happy Birthday Btw :stars::fireworks::gift:arty::birthday::hug:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Lol thanks! And I maybe I'll hide them Lol!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

lol all i have to do is get out a bottle lol and surely they will come running. I would never steal a goat that would be like taking mans best friend. and goats are better then dogs The babies for sure!!!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

looks like somebody thought it was bottle time looking up like that like Oh hey what ya got there?? sniff sniff nope good night lol


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Love the pics! They are so cute!! 
What is it that they are sleeping in? Is that a tent?


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

partly that and part of a play pen it looked like to me lol.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

And a bottle baby could probably spot a bottle a mile away they are on top of their bucket inside their stall looking through binoculars. Humm.... nope ... nope looks like one but nope. Whoe hey i found one, oh oh oh where?? 3 o'clock... that's a goat you idiot *knocks off bucket* oh yeah hehe  ........... whoe hey now that is one 12 o'clock that lady has one. ohh boy lets go ...... *sets the charges* take cover.... booooom :clap:goat across the barn..... help me out please. no you will just hog the bottles. well it was worth a try. ...wooohooooooo bottle time!


----------



## cowgirl5499 (Feb 7, 2013)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

yeah cuter then my babies Maggie had February 4th.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

But this was them playing earlier. If i may post it on your thread?? Parkinsonfarm


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just adorable for sure, loove those milk-staches. And Happy late Birthday too.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Lol yes you may post and they are in a play pen. 

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They are sooooo cute!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Parkins Here is them when they were born trying to shy away from the camera turning their head away lol. and then that is Maggie (mother) btw Oscar and Dandelion are there names. Then i caught this last one while they were jumping around. and Dandelion almost jumped and ran right into Oscar she was bouncing and bounced around really fast.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Aww and B Bear Too is 9 days old today!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Amane

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Updated pictures

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------

